

Student ‘Interns’ Forced to Build Apple iPhone 5  - hoi
http://www.techinasia.com/student-interns-forced-build-apple-iphone-5-foxconn-returning-schools/

======
Metrop0218
Man, Foxconn is pretty evil.

